# interesting rig fs



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Caught my eye:

Posted by: "cnighbor" [email protected] cnighbor 
Fri Sep 15, 2006 2:15 pm (PST) 
56cm Team 7-Eleven, Eddy Merckx,complete bike. - $4000

----------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2006-09-14, 1:10PM EDT

Own a piece of cycling history . Vintage 56cm Team 7-Eleven Corsa Extra road bike complete. Excellent condition, all original, low miles, Campagnolo equipped, Columbus SLX tubing, Eddy Merckx frame and fork http://www.eddymerckx.be/. From the era of Jim Ochowicz http://www.velonews.com/news/fea/9452.0.html , Andy Hampsten http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=1827, Davis Phinney http://www.velonews.com/tour2003/news/articles/4674.0.html, Eric Heiden, Ron Keifel and Steve Bauer. 7-Eleven was America's first and best pro cycling team from 1981 to 1991. The sponsor changed to Motorola in 1992 and the arrival of Lance. This bike is equipped with sew up tires and was stored and displaye For the discerning collector. Serious inquiries only. 

a.. this is in or around St. Petersburg, FL
From charles Nighbor
b.. Walnut Creek, CA


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Pics?*

Any pics on that ad? I couldn't find it on craigslist....

Here's another interesting one I found on ebay......interesting if the story is legit.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Team-Motorola-P...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

kjmunc said:


> Any pics on that ad? I couldn't find it on craigslist....
> 
> Here's another interesting one I found on ebay......interesting if the story is legit.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Team-Motorola-P...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



I have sent an email to the only guy who will know if the story is legit or not.

Hope to hear back tomorrow.


----------

